# Pumpkin Spice Latte



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

For the fan-addicts out there....





Pumpkin Spice Latte
makes 1-2 servings

Ingredients:
2 cups milk
2 tablespoons canned pumpkin OR 1 teaspoon of Torani Pumpkin Spice Syrup (your choice)
2 tablespoons sugar or sugar substitute - you can halve this amount
2 tablespoons vanilla extract (yes, this IS correct)
1/2 teaspoon pumpkin pie spice
1-2 shots espresso (about 1/4 cup of espresso or 1/2 cup of strong brewed coffee if you don't have an espresso machine.)

Directions:
In a saucepan combine milk, pumpkin and sugar and cook on medium heat, stirring, until steaming. Remove from heat, stir in vanilla and spice, transfer to a blender and process for 15 seconds until foamy. If you don't have a blender, don't worry about it - just whisk the mixture really well with a wire whisk.

Pour into a large mug or two mugs. Add the espresso on top.

Optional: Top with whipped cream and sprinkle pumpkin pie spice, nutmeg, or cinnamon on top.

DIY Recipe: Pumpkin Spice Latte (Just Like Starbucks!)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(singing) "It's the most wonderful time of the year!" 

I love me some pumpkin spice latte! Had the first one of the season about a week ago.


----------

